#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μισθωτός με μπλοκάκι - Τι γίνεται με τις επαγγελματικές δαπάνες;

## Savasdeg

Είμαι μηχανικός με έδρα την κατοικία μου και δουλεύω σε τεχνική εταιρεία.
Μέσα στο έτος 2013 έχω κόψει Τ.Π.Υ σε μια μόνο εταιρεία (2 συμβάσεις με την ίδια εταιρεία).

Κατά την δήλωσή μου του 2012 (Ε1) *δεν* δηλωσα μισθωτός με μπλοκάκι καθώς είχα τις προϋποθέσεις αλλά με συνέφερε να δηλώσω σαν ελ.επαγγελματίας, κι έτσι φορολογήθηκα ως ελ.επαγγελματίας.

Αν μπορείτε να μου απαντήσετε στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:

1) Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω , στην δήλωση για το έτος 2013 θα θεωρηθώ "αυτομάτως" μισθωτός με μπλοκάκι ή μπορώ να επιλέξω να φορολογούμαι με την κλίμακα των ελ.επαγγελματιών (καθώς με συμφέρει) ?

2) Εάν φορολογηθώ "αυτομάτως" με την κλίμακα των μισθωτών, τί γίνεται με τις επαγγελματικές δαπάνες που έχω στα βιβλία εσόδων-εξόδων?(που παρεπιπτόντως έχω περάσει στις δαπάνες και τις εισφορές στο ταμείο μου για το 2013). Θα αφαιρεθούν αυτές από τα έσοδα μου ??

3) Θα υπάρχει ανάλογη έκπτωση φόρου (που αντικαθιστά το αφορολόγητο) στην περίπτωση των Ελ.Επαγγελματιών όπως και για τους Μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους?

4) Για τους Ελ.Επαγγελματίες δεν θα μετρούν ούτε τα έξοδα ιατρικής-νοσοκομειακής περίθαλψης ή διδάκτρων ?

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Savasdeg

Κύριε Κολυδά,

Σας υπενθυμίζω ότι αναμένω την απάντησή σας στο παραπάνω ερώτημα που έχω υποβάλλει *από 6.11.13

*Ευχαριστώ

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα ! Μέχρι και σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν οδηγίες για τι θα ισχύσει τελικά ! Δηλαδή δεν γνωρίζω αν μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν θα φορολογηθείς σαν μισθωτός η σαν ελευθερος επαγγελματίας .
Στην πρωτη περιπτωση φορολογίας σαν μισθωτός δεν αναγνωρίζονται οι δαπάνες των βιβλίων με εξαίρεση τις εισφορές υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ .
Αν φορολογηθείς ως ελευθερος επαγγελματίας δεν αναγνωρίζονται οι ιατρικές δαπάνες κτλ και δεν υπάρχει αφορολόγητο όπως στους μισθωτούς .

----------

